# Interested in building.



## NMBfishing (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm looking for something to occupy my time aside from playing video games  that doesn't require me to leave the house. Ive taken a look at some of the rods members on here have conjured up and they look pretty nice. Also the appeal of knowing I did it all myself intrigues me. I am looking for something to get me started on it and give me a taste of what is out there. No frills just something to get me rolling. Can anyone out there recommend like a starters kit or something along those lines? The idea of building my own rods has me greatly interested, any help will be greatly appreciated. Also to all of you builders out there, nice work!


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Long story short, check out Mudhole. They have starter kits and tutorial videos. They have started kits for epoxies, and started kits for rods that include all the components you will need to complete a rod. There are plenty of sites out there with great information.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Go to Mudhole.com

They will have everything you need


----------



## NMBfishing (Aug 9, 2011)

Cool, thanks guys.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Not sure why you don't want to/or can't leave the house. Do you intend to fish what you build, or are you just looking for a hobby? Do you intend to sell what you build? I am originally from, and grew up in, Charleston, and my Mother's side of the family was from a farm in Teays Valley, so for that area, I would recommend rods, at least initially, suited for small mouth, catfish, carp, etc. I spent a lot of time on the Kanawha River fishing for carp! Also fished for trout on the Williams River in Pocahontas County, and all over the Greenbrier and New Rivers for smallmouth. As was already stated, Mudhole is the place to go online for info and blanks, etc. I've been to their shop, as it's only about 30 minutes or so from my house. They have some great videos, also, to give you an idea what you are getting into. Larry


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Once u learn how to build, use ur fishing skills to pick up a girl


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Check the Wildlife Commission in your state, sometimes they offer basic rod building courses. I know here in NC, I helped teach the last rod building course the Wildlife Commission sponsored in Fayetteville. The ones here in NC are free to the public and you walk away with a 6' freshwater rod. Just a thought.


----------



## NMBfishing (Aug 9, 2011)

Ill check it out, and to NC K im 16 and dont bother myself with that yet


----------



## NMBfishing (Aug 9, 2011)

Racer, i live here but most of my fishing is done in during the summer in North Myrtle, SC, and if i build them i intend to use them. I don't do much fishing around here but im tempted to give it another go. The reason i can't leave the house often is I currently do not have a functioning car.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

NMBfishing said:


> Ill check it out, and to NC K im 16 and dont bother myself with that yet


Heck im 15 and i had mine at the river the other night.....No fishing rigs though more of a romantic type deal


----------

